# my lot



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

these are sinders sioux who is a strawberry blonde boy gorgeous little thing he was living rough and i took him in, he is still a bit naughty about food but he is getting there. 
also there is millie belle she is the large tabby, she is a fuss pot loves to be stroked and jumps for your hand a little sweetie. 
also we have bj he is a large black boy who think he is boss in the picture he has been fighting my feather duster such a funny pic with his teeth out he looks like a vampire. 
then there is cherub but we call her cherrie mimah she is so vocal and quite a moody cat she likes bj and box's as you can see from the picture there is also a close up pic of her face. 
i also have maxton and bibbies pics to add in just a bit


----------



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

it didnt workl first time here goes again


----------



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

right ok so here is maxton bow bow who is an amazing ginger colour ive never seen such a beautiful coloured cat he is such a lovely sweet boy soft but he loves a good play fight he grabs your ankles when you walk past so youll stop and play with him. 
then we have bibbie chinkz she is a dear little soul and friends weve everyone she is funny and mad but a generally easy going cat beautiful pink nose too


----------



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

i could add photos all day i have so many lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are all purrrrrrfect  love the pic of the red box :thumbup:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Love them all


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

They all have such brill expressions! 

I LOVE the one with the teddy bears :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, lovely cats


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow I have never seen a cat the colour of maxton before!! What colour do you even call that? Gorgeous babies.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

gorgeous furkids 

viv xx


----------



## nettleboo (Mar 1, 2011)

ahh thanks everyone i think maxton is a crazy kind of auburn colour he is such a little sweetie too but he dose have a naughty side when he wants you too play with him, he wrestles my ankles when i walk past and will chase me untill i play rough and rumble with him lol.


----------

